# Long Reef 27/10



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Heading out to Long Reef Saturday morning to chase kings and trevs. High tide around 8:30. Looking at a 7am launch as the fish were still around at midday last weekend. Don't forget the mojos for the kings and the pumpkinseed 4" power minnows for the trevs


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Peril

I know i said i was up for a Longy fish - but I'm away at the central coast on the weekend (Patonga creek) so will be unable to make it. A mid weeker next week - possibly???

I eagerly await your report!!!

Wopfish


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Dave - these Mojos that that seem to be the rave, I have been hunting high and low - where can I get some?

Cheers


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Davebeat said:


> Dave - these Mojos that that seem to be the rave, I have been hunting high and low - where can I get some?
> 
> Cheers


Only place I know of is compleat angler (city & villawood). However, other placcies should work (salt and pepper, colourless, and white stickbaits seem to be best bet)


----------



## Seascrambler (Sep 4, 2007)

G'day Dave,

Count me in for tomorrow, I will just check the swell on coastal watch first as I think it is forecast 4ft.

Henry


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll still be there although not sure if I have many Worm Hoks (ones better than none I guess). Weather's still looking good atleast.

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------

